# Mathews Apex Cam Timing



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

What points on the cam do you use to time the cam?(the apex cam) The Ovation has two holes that when lined up are parallel with the string.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the picture and the reply.


----------

